# How did you do on the PE?



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2007)

So what is your take?


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep telling everyone when they asked how the test went that I am 'Positively Optimistic', and I hope I was a good guesser and passed


----------



## tank (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the AM was fair. The PM was a bit tough. I took the transpo in the PM and that part was not that bad


----------



## purduegrad (Apr 23, 2007)

I just tell everyone I passed that way i can act like a PE for two months until i get my failing letter. HA ha


----------



## rdbse (Apr 23, 2007)

I took Strucutral II this time around. After the morning session I felt good about it, but one of the problems in the afternoon was a booger. Overall, I think it was a fair exam. I spent the weekend rethinking all my solutions, and I realized I made a few mistakes. If I have to take it again, I will prepare to nail this thing.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> So what is your take?


I would feel more confident but my coworkers have all failed it at least once.


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2007)

*If the luck gods are with me.......*

I figure I got about 50% right not including the guessed answers. So it all depends on my guessing skills.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a fighting chance.

The Structural II was harder this time around. (I first took it last October.)

I know I goofed one problem, but maybe I am just being too critical of myself. 

I thought that I did OK though.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel I did pretty well (Mechanical/Machine Design). In the morning portion, all of my answers matched a choice on the list. No guarantees, but at least a starter. The afternoon was a bit more taxing. I had a few where my calculations weren't really near some of the choices so I had to do a semi guess.

All in all, I might say that I scored approx 85-90% on the morning and 70-80 on the afternoon. This should give me ~77% overall. That should do it.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Apr 23, 2007)

I found just 70% supported by the MERM for mechanical exam. HVAC deph only 60% on the MERM. I think I got at least 60% right, not including the guessed answers. Some of us need some help from God to reach the PASSING SCORE!!! So, this is not ending yet!


----------



## civilsid (Apr 23, 2007)

I smoked that thing like a fine cigar.

 bump opcorn: :thumbs:


----------



## AJK (Apr 23, 2007)

The AM portion almost seemed too easy. I was done with that in under 3 hrs. Afternoon Transpo was considerably more difficult, and I used every minute I had. Unless something went drastically wrong, I'd say that I will pass.


----------



## ARJ (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel confident that I passed. But, anything is possible.


----------



## EnvEngi (Apr 27, 2007)

AJK said:


> The AM portion almost seemed too easy. I was done with that in under 3 hrs. Afternoon Transpo was considerably more difficult, and I used every minute I had. Unless something went drastically wrong, I'd say that I will pass.


I felt the same way. I took the civil - Env (depth). The morning was may be too easy. Had a chance to go back and check. The PM section was tough I ended up guessing a number of questions. I was hard just to understand what they wanted. I need a little bit of luck to make it.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 28, 2007)

I say that I feel okay - I could not have prepared any more or better and that while I feel the exam was fair, we'll see what 12 weeks brings (11 weeks now!)

-Ray


----------



## pehorn (Apr 29, 2007)

I aced it. I only made two educated guesses in the morning and 3 or 4 educated guesses on the WR PM portion. I am certain I passed. I strongly suggest taking a refresher course. I had to because it was my fourth attempt, so I needed to show continuing education to reapply. Do yourself a favor and take a refresher course before your first attempt. I put my all into the class I signed up for and am very happy I did.

Despite the bias against programmable calculators, I did find toying around with the solver function of the HP 33s helpful at times.


----------



## NCcarguy (May 4, 2007)

Dangit, DVINNY.......I can't believe you didn't leave a spot for me in the poll????

- Failed 3 straight times, so had to sit this one out : &lt;----I would have had to choose this one! :BS:

But it's time to get the application back in!!!! get to go through it in OCTOBER.

Good luck to those of you that did take it though!


----------



## DVINNY (May 4, 2007)

Sorry about that NC, but in that situation, wouldn't number 3 be the best fit. LOL.

I am the only one who can joke with ya about that since I failed 3 times previously too :BS:


----------



## NCcarguy (May 4, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Sorry about that NC, but in that situation, wouldn't number 3 be the best fit. LOL. I am the only one who can joke with ya about that since I failed 3 times previously too :BS:



You're correct.....#3 it is. I know you've been through it with me! Lucky you, you got to take the test again for the 4th time????? I'm pulling for you! That's an awful event to have to endure that many times.....I KNOW!

But , I'll be back looking for support for October!


----------



## kioti1 (May 18, 2007)

How many people are starting to slide down the scale? I originally voted #9, because I felt good coming out of the exam but after a month of thinking about it and such, I'm starting to feel #7 or 8. They always say go with your first instinct, but I just can't help it. I'm starting to think I picked the distractor answers etc.

This month is just dragging by and I'm sure June isn't going to move any faster. I'm not sure how some of you have done this more than once. There is no way it can get easier. :laugh:


----------



## DVINNY (May 18, 2007)

It gets worse. I hope you never have to do it again


----------



## ktulu (May 18, 2007)

I second what DV says. You better stop thinking about it. Trust me, I know how you feel, but you'll drive yourself batty mulling over how you did...

Remember, life goes on regardless of your score.

ktulu


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2007)

What's worse is when you get a total asshole like me to torment you while you wait. This woman in another office of ours just took and I've been haggling her by email for a month. :laugh:


----------



## kioti1 (May 19, 2007)

That's the thing. There is no way to forget because at least every few days someone asks if I've heard anything yet.

I'll live and as I've read here before, it's part of the ritual of becoming a PE.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

kioti1 --

I was harassed DAILY at my job - did you pass yet, did you hear yet? Even after I told them NOT UNTIL CHRISTMAS you @#$%^ #$% #$%^&amp; :Locolaugh:

My advice, FWIW, if you can make peace that you did your best that will help with some anxiety. The other part is finding something else to do whilst you wait. It is not healthy to obsess over the problem that you know you coulda got right or how this-n-that didn't add up so you made a bad guess, etc.

I tormented myself A LOT, especially after I got back-to-back scores of 69. Today ... I don't honestly care. :true: I finally passed after I got my shizit together.

Once you pass .. you won't care either :wub: So ask yourself, is it worth spending 8 - 12 weeks of your life rolled up in a ball of anxiety ??

Do anything but obsess around the clock!!! :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Sschell (Aug 8, 2007)

There should be a follow-up poll comparing how everyone thought they did to wether or not they passed...

I was sure I kicked ass, and I passed.... but it would be nice to see how the post test feeling relates to pass/fail rates in general.


----------

